# I see the nice 5 I had listed here awhile has a new sign on it



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

New Lower Price. It seems to be a really nice place.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

so go buy it Bill. >Thanks Marc


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

link?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Price and why is it different from others? What does it look like?


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FBB posts like this a lot. If you want the link you need to do a search for his posts on the real estate forum. His heart is good it is the follow through that doesn't always come through LOL.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=348358

I THINK this is what he is referring to????


----------

